# Chicken Thigh recipes for Alix



## AllenOK (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's some recipes for you, Alix.  The only one that's TNT is the Coq au Vin recipe.  I haven't made the other two yet.

Coq au Vin
yields: 2 portions

2 strips bacon, cut into lardons
oil
2 pieces of chicken
½ c onions, large dice
4 oz mushrooms, sliced
2/3 c red wine
¼ c chicken stock
For the sachet:
thyme
bay leaf
garlic
beurre manie
2 t brown sugar (optional)
parsley, chopped

If at all possible, decant the wine, and allow it to “open up”.  If this is not possible, use the brown sugar at the end of the cooking period.
Heat the oil.  Brown the bacon until crisp, remove and set aside.  Brown the chicken, remove, and keep warm.  Lower heat to medium, add onions and mushrooms, caramelize slowly; remove onions and mushrooms, add to bacon.  Drain grease.
Deglaze pan with wine and stock.  Add sachet and chicken.  Cover and braise 30 to 40 minutes, until chicken is tender.  When chicken is done, plate and garnish with the bacon, onions, and mushrooms.
Bring the braising liquor to a boil, reduce.  Reduce to a simmer, add beurre manie, then correct the seasoning.  If the wine was not allowed to “open up”, add the brown sugar at this point to cut the bitter taste of the wine.
Drizzle the sauce over the chicken, garnish with the parsley.

Bourbon Mustard Chicken Thighs
Makes: 6 - 8 servings

¼ c dark brown sugar
¼ c bourbon
¼ c Dijon-style mustard
½ t salt
1 t dry minced onion
1 t Worcestershire sauce
6 - 8 chicken thighs, skin on 

	Combine brown sugar, bourbon, mustard, salt, dry onion, and Worcestershire sauce in a glass jar or bowl. (Can make the sauce ahead.) 
	Place chicken in single layer in a nonmetal baking dish. Pour mixture over chicken. Bake uncovered at 350°F for 45 minutes. Remove chicken to plate. 
	Pour sauce into a drinking-glass shaped container, or something narrow which will quickly force the fat to the top. With a small gravy ladle spoon off fat. Return chicken to pan and pour defatted sauce over chicken and bake a bit more.

Chicken Thighs in Honey Sesame Marinade
Yield: 6 servings

1 c honey
¼ c sesame seeds
1 t ground ginger
1 t ground cinnamon
1 t ground cumin
1 t paprika
½ t turmeric -- optional
½ t cayenne pepper
3 T fresh lime juice
2 T olive oil
Salt and pepper
12 boneless chicken thighs

	In a large bowl, combine the honey, sesame seeds, ginger, cinnamon, cumin, paprika, turmeric, cayenne, lime juice, and olive oil. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Pour over the chicken thighs and marinate, covered, overnight in the refrigerator. When ready to cook, remove the chicken from the marinade and grill about 6 to 8 minutes on each side, being careful not to let the flames flare up. If broiling, place on a greased baking sheet and cook 5” from the heat.

Edited to add:  I just ran a search on www.chef2chef.com for "Chicken thighs" and came up with about 50 different hits, with several that I've already cut/pasted to my own files.


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2005)

Allen, I didn't have time to post this yesterday, but your coq au vin was exactly what the Dr ordered. I was just about to do my old standby cacciatore when I saw this. Thanks again. I was feeling a bit out of sorts yesterday and you perked me right up!


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 31, 2005)

Glad it worked out for you!  BTW, I kind of went on a "binge" looking for chicken thigh recipes that past couple days, and managed to find about 30 or so.  Just holler if you want some more.


----------



## Lizannd (Aug 31, 2005)

*Here's another one.*

*Thai Thighs*

1/3 C (75 ml) minced green onions
2 cloves of garlic, minced
3 T ( 50 ml) hoisin sauce
2 T (25 ml) peanut butter
1 T (15 ml) soy sauce 
1 T (15 ml) minced ginger root
1 T (15 ml) sesame oil 
1 T (15 ml) lemon juice 
1/2 t (2 ml) hot pepper sauce 
2 lbs (1K) chicken legs or thighs
2 T (25 ml) chopped cilantro or parsley

* In a bowl combine 1/4 C (50 ml) of the 
onions, garlic, hoisin sauce, peanut butter, 
ginger root, soy sauce, sesame oil, lemon 
juice and hot pepper sauce.

* Arrange chicken in shallow baking dish. 
Spoon sauce over chicken; bakine in 375°F 
(190°C) oven for 45 to 50 minutes or until 
golden brown and juices run clear when 
chicken is pierced with fork. Sprinkle with 
remaining green onions and coriander. Makes 4 
servings.


----------



## Alix (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Lizannd, that one looks good too. 

Allen, I will take you up on that! I don't like thighs much (but the rest of the family do!) so I tend to go blank with ideas for them. I sure appreciated the help!


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 31, 2005)

*Ask and Ye Shall Receive:*

Ok, I guess I didn't find as many as I thought I did.  Here's 13 different recipes.  I'm going to have to do this in two posts, as I got an error message stating my post was to long.

Apricot Chicken Thighs
Yields:  6 servings

½ c Apricot nectar 
2 T Soy sauce 
1 T Prepared mustard 
6 Chicken thighs (2#), skinned 
¼ c Dry sherry 
1 T Lemon juice 
½ t Ground ginger 
12 Dried apricot halves 

	Combine all but chicken and dried apricots. Mix well, set aside. Trim excess fat from chicken. Rinse chicken with cold water, pat dry. Place chicken in a 12 x 8 x 2” baking dish. Pour reserved apricot nectar mixture over chicken. Cover and bake at 350°F for 45 minutes. Uncover, and place apricot halves in apricot nectar mixture. Continue baking, uncovered, 15 minutes or until chicken is tender. Remove chicken to a warmed serving platter, discarding apricot nectar mixture. Garnish each thigh with 2 apricot halves. Serve immediately.

Broiled Chicken Thighs in Yogurt 
Yield: 4 Servings

2 ½# Chicken thighs; (8 thighs)
1 c Plain yogurt
Salt
Black pepper
Vegetable oil; for broiler rack
For the Coriander Sauce:
1 Onion, chopped
2 t Garlic, minced
2 T Vegetable oil
2 T Ground coriander (cilantro)
1 c Plain yogurt
A few sprigs of fresh cilantro
½ c Sour cream

	Season the yogurt with salt and pepper, and stir yogurt to make it smooth before pouring. Put the chicken thighs in a large bowl and pour the yogurt over the top.  Turn the chicken thighs with your hands until chicken is well coated with yogurt, then cover the bowl tightly, and set aside to marinate in the refrigerator 3 to 4 hours.
	Heat the broiler. Brush the rack in the broiler pan with oil. Lift the chicken pieces out of the bowl and, with the metal spatula, scrape off the yogurt, discarding it.  Dry the chicken pieces with paper towels and arrange them on the oiled broiler rack.  Broil the chicken thighs, 3 - 4” from the heat, until the tops are very brown, about 8 to 10 minutes. Turn the pieces over.  Continue broiling until the pieces are very brown and no pink juice runs out when they are pierced with a 2-pronged fork, 7 to 10 minutes longer.
	While the chicken is cooking, make the sauce.  Heat the oil in the saucepan and sauté the onion until soft and starting to brown.  Add the ground coriander and garlic, and continue cooking over low heat for 2 - 3 minutes, stirring constantly.  Puree the onion mixture with the yogurt in the food processor or blender.  Add the fresh coriander and puree.  Return to the saucepan. Pour in the sour cream, then season with salt and pepper. Heat the sauce, stirring constantly. Taste for seasoning and keep warm. Take care when heating a sauce that contains sour cream or yogurt, do not let it boil or it will separate.
	To serve: Arrange 2 chicken thighs on each warmed plate and spoon the sauce around them.
	Comments: In this Middle Eastern-style recipe, plain yogurt plays a double role: First it tenderizes the chicken, then it helps thicken and enrich the sauce. During the summer months, stoke up your barbecue and grill the chicken outdoors. The chicken thighs and coriander sauce can be served hot or at room temperature. The sauce can be prepared up to 24 hours ahead and kept, covered, in the refrigerator. Reheat it gently so that it does not boil and separate. The chicken can be marinated up to 24 hours, but broil it at the last minute.

Braised Chicken Thighs with Herbs and Shallots
Serves: 4

4 fresh chicken thighs
½ c flour
2 T olive oil
6 shallots, coarsely chopped
1 T garlic, crushed
¼ c chicken stock
2 T balsamic vinegar
1 ½ c chicken stock
2 t crushed dried rosemary
1 t crushed dried thyme
1 t crushed dried basil
1 t crushed dried marjoram
¼ t salt
1/8 t ground black pepper

	Preheat oven to 350°F.  Dredge chicken thighs in flour to coat.  Heat olive oil in a large ovenproof sauté pan with a lid. Add shallots and allow to brown.  Add chicken and sear on each side, about 2 minutes per side. Add garlic and sauté for about 1 minute, or until you can smell the aroma.  Add chicken stock and vinegar and boil until reduced by about half, 2 or 3 minutes. Add chicken stock, rosemary, thyme, basil, marjoram, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil.  Cover and bake 20 to 30 minutes, or until chicken is tender.  Remove from oven. Spoon a bit of the sauce on top, and serve the rest of the sauce on the side.

Southwest Chicken Thighs 
Yield: 1 Servings

Four boneless chicken thighs
Salt and pepper, to taste
1 ½ t cumin
¼ t cayenne
1 t minced garlic
8 whole cloves of garlic
2 T butter
4 T flour, in all
1 ½ c chicken stock
½ - ¾ c cooked and drained chorizo sausage
One Ancho chile pepper, seeded, and soaked in hot water, then julienned
2 T chopped cilantro
½ t cinnamon

	Season the chicken with the salt and pepper, cumin, cayenne pepper, and garlic. Marinate in refrigerator for 2 hours. While that is marinating, bake the garlic, drizzled with olive oil, in a 350°F oven for 20 - 30 minutes.  Squeeze pulp out when cooled.  
	Sauté chicken in 2 T of the butter and leave in skillet. Make a roux (in small saucepan) with the remaining butter and the flour and cook for 6 minutes. Add the chicken stock. Add baked garlic and cook 5 more minutes.
	Add sauce to chicken, scraping up the brown bits in the skillet. Then add about the chorizo. Add the Ancho. Add the chopped fresh cilantro and cinnamon.

Chicken Thighs with Saffron, Green Olives, and Mint 
Yield: 4 Servings

12 Chicken thighs, 2 ½ - 3#
Salt, to taste
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
Flour; for dredging
4 T Virgin olive oil
2 Red onions; thinly sliced
½ t Saffron
1 c Small green olives
1 Carrot; finely chopped
3 c Chicken stock
Tomato Couscous; see Note
½ c Fresh mint leaves

	Season chicken thighs liberally with salt and pepper and dredge in flour.  In a heavy bottom casserole, heat the olive oil until smoking. Add 6 thighs at a time and brown well on all sides. Remove and repeat with remaining thighs. Remove last 6 thighs and add sliced onions and saffron and cook until softened, about 8 - 10 minutes. Add olives, carrot and chicken stock and bring to a boil. Return chicken pieces to pot, submerge and bring to boil. Lower heat to a simmer and cover pot with tight fitting lid or aluminum foil and simmer 1 hour.  Remove lid and allow to cook 10 minutes uncovered. Remove chicken thighs and arrange over the Tomato Couscous on platter. Season sauce with salt and pepper and add mint leaves. Pour sauce over chicken thighs and serve.
	 Note: See the "Tomato Couscous With Pine Nuts And Dried Figs" recipe, by Mario Batalli

Golden Mushroom Chicken Thighs 
Yield: 3 Servings

6 chicken thighs
1 can golden mushroom soup

	Pull the skin off the thighs. (Not as hard as it sounds, it usually just peels off.) Rinse in cold water. Put in crockpot. Pour in one can of golden mushroom soup and 1 can water. Cook on high at least 4 hours or until chicken falls off bones. Remove bones.

Thai Chicken Thighs with Chili Garlic Dip 
Yield: 6 Servings

2 ½# skinless boneless chicken, 12 each
2 T Garlic, minced
1 t black peppercorns
3 t cilantro; coarsely chopped
¼ t salt
For the Chili Garlic Dip:
4 dried red chilies; or more, to taste
2 garlic cloves
¼ c sugar
1/3 c rice wine vinegar
1 pinch salt
¼ c boiling water

	Trim the chicken thighs of excess fat and tendons.  Place garlic, peppercorns, cilantro leaves and stems, and salt in food processor bowl. Process 20 - 30 seconds or until the mixture forms a smooth paste. (This can also be done using a mortar and pestle.) Place chicken in shallow nonmetal dish. Spread garlic mixture over chicken. Stand chicken at room temperature 1 hour.
	To make Chili Garlic Dip: Soak chilies in hot water 20 minutes. Drain chilies and chop finely. Place in a mortar with garlic and sugar. Grind to a smooth paste. Place mixture in a small pan. Add vinegar, salt and water.  Bring to boil, reduce heat, simmer 2 - 3 minutes. Cool.
	Meanwhile, prepare and heat the barbecue.  Barbecue chicken on hot, greased grill or griddle 5 to 10 minutes each side (depending upon thickness), turning once. Serve with Chili Garlic Dip.
	Storage: Chicken can be marinated, in refrigerator, 1 day in advance. Dip
can be made 3 days in advance.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 31, 2005)

*Part II*

Spicy Plum Chicken Thighs 
Yield: 4 Servings

8 Chicken thighs, skin on, bone in
Salt; to taste
Freshly ground black pepper; to taste
For the Plum Sauce:
2 T Peanut oil
1 Onion; coarsely chopped
1 T Garlic, minced
1 T Coarsely chopped fresh ginger
1 Thai chile; coarsely chopped
¼ t Ground cinnamon
¼ t Ground cloves
1 ½# Red or purple plums; pitted, and coarsely chopped
¼ c Honey
¼ c Soy sauce
2 T Fresh lime juice
1 T Granulated sugar

	Use side burner or grill. Heat oil in a medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Add onions and garlic and cook until soft. Add ginger, chile pepper, cinnamon, and cloves, and cook for 2 minutes. Add remaining ingredients and cook until plums are soft and mixture has thickened. Place mixture in a food processor and mix until smooth. Let cool.
	Preheat grill.  Season chicken with salt and pepper to taste. Grill, on one side for 5 minutes, or until golden brown. Turn the chicken over, brush with the sauce and continue grilling for 3 to 4 minutes, turn over and brush with sauce. Continue grilling and brushing with the sauce until the chicken is cooked through, approximately 12 to 15 minutes.

Grilled Chicken Thighs Tandoori
Yields:  8 servings

	Moist, luscious, and delicious. Just the right blend of spices make this chicken dish one of my most requested. Great hot or cold. If using thighs with skin, you can put over direct medium heat for the last few minutes to crisp skin.

two 6 oz containers plain yogurt
2 t kosher salt
1 t black pepper
½ t ground cloves
2 T freshly grated ginger
1 T garlic, minced
4 t paprika
2 t ground cumin
2 t ground cinnamon
2 t ground coriander
16 chicken thighs
olive oil spray

	In a medium bowl, stir together yogurt, salt, pepper, cloves, and ginger. Mix in garlic, paprika, cumin, cinnamon, and coriander. Set aside.
	Rinse chicken under cold water, and pat dry with paper towels. Place chicken in a large resealable plastic bag. Pour yogurt mixture over chicken, press air out of bag, and seal. Turn the bag over several times to distribute marinade. Place bag in a bowl, and refrigerate 8 hours, or overnight, turning bag occasionally.
	Preheat an outdoor grill for direct medium heat.  Remove chicken from bag, and discard marinade. With paper towels, wipe off excess marinade. Spray chicken pieces with olive oil spray.  Place chicken on the grill, and cook about 2 minutes. Turn, and cook 2 minutes more. Then arrange the chicken to receive indirect heat, and cook approximately 35 - 40 minutes, to an internal temperature of 180°F.

Chicken Thighs Marengo
Yields:  6 servings

6 Chicken thighs (2#), skinned 
¼ t Pepper 
1 c Sliced fresh mushrooms 
1 t garlic, minced 
¼ t Dried whole thyme 
1 T Minced fresh parsley 
½ t Salt 
2 t Olive oil 
4 Green onions, sliced 
½ c Dry white wine, such as Chablis
2 Medium tomatoes, cut in wedges 

	Trim excess fat from chicken. Rinse chicken with cold water, pat dry. Place in a shallow container. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Coat a large skillet with cooking spray; add olive oil. Place over medium-high heat until hot. Add chicken to skillet; cook 2 - 3 minutes on each side until lightly browned. Remove chicken from skillet, and drain on paper towels. Wipe skillet dry with a paper towel. Recoat skillet with cooking spray; place over medium-high heat until hot. Add mushrooms and cook 2 minutes, stirring frequently. Remove mushrooms from skillet, and set aside. Recoat skillet with Pam. Place over medium-high heat until hot. Add green onions and garlic; sauté 1 minute. Stir in wine and thyme. Add reserved chicken. Bring mixture to a boil. Cover; reduce heat, and simmer 25 minutes. Add reserved mushrooms and tomato wedges; simmer 2 minutes or until thoroughly heated. Sprinkle with parsley, and serve immediately.

Moroccan Chicken Thighs
Yield: 4 Servings

Four 4 oz boneless skinless chicken thighs
1 ½ t ground cumin
2 t grated lemon rind
½ t ground ginger
½ t salt
¼ t ground cinnamon
2 t minced garlic
2 t olive oil
vegetable oil spray

	Trim fat from chicken thighs and set aside. Combine cumin and next 5 ingredients in a large bowl. Brush olive oil evenly over chicken. Add chicken to bowl, and toss well to coat chicken with spice mixture. Let stand 10 minutes.
	Prepare grill. Place chicken on grill rack coated with cooking spray.  Cover and grill 6 minutes on each side or until chicken is done. Serve with pita bread, if desired.
	NOTE:  To prepare indoors, place a grill pan over medium-high heat; coat with cooking spray. Add chicken cook 7 minutes on each side or until done.

Baked Honey Mustard Chicken Thighs 
Yield: 4 Servings

3 T honey
3 T yellow mustard
8 chicken thighs
Salt and pepper; freshly ground
2 c fresh bread crumbs
¼ c Italian herb seasoning mix

	Heat oven to 350°F. Combine honey and mustard in small bowl. Brush over chicken thighs. Season with salt and pepper.  Combine bread crumbs and seasoning mix on plate. Roll chicken in crumbs to coat.  Place chicken thighs in greased baking pan. Bake until juices run clear, about 30 minutes.

Chicken Thighs with Leeks and Garlic 
Yield: 4 Servings

4 leeks
6 garlic cloves, sliced
6 oz apple juice
6 oz dry white wine
3 oz brandy (optional)
4 chicken thighs
4 oz diced ham 
-or- lean bacon
4 oz heavy cream
salt and pepper, to taste

	Make a bed of the leeks, cut into large dice, including the tender greens. Add sliced garlic, then apple juice, wine and brandy. Top with chicken thighs and ham or bacon. Place in oven and let simmer, uncovered, for 1 to 1 ½ hours, or until chicken is tender.
	Pour off liquid, skim fat, then boil down until it is reduced to an intensely flavored liquid. Add cream, then taste for salt and pepper.


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2005)

Allen I would kiss you if I could! The Southwest, Thai and Marengo went straight to the top of the must try list. The others will be for a more adventurous day. You RULE.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 1, 2005)

Another trick, is just to take your favorite Chicken breast recipe, and sub out the breast for the thigh.  Skin and debone thigh, maybe flatten it out or pound it, and cook it just the same as you would a chicken breast.  IMHO, thighs taste much better than breasts, and are juicier.

I make a killer chicken salad using boneless thigh meat.  Back when I was single, chicken thighs were a staple in my kitchen, as they were cheaper than breasts, and were the perfect single-serving size for someone living alone.


----------

